# Cold Showers?



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey gang!
I thought about taking cold showers (well, half cold shower, 5 minutes hot then a few minutes icey cold). Now the theory behind this is, 

It will help to adapt to stress and shock. 
The reason for this is while I was taking the cold shower the body becomes stressed and shocked since it is not to use the cold showers and believes it is in a form danger. 

Waking up fully
Cold water to the face really kicks you out of the doozy feeling.

There is a bunch of myths on why cold showers are good for you (not including the power bill) but some are just false.

Well since its summer here its a nice way cool down. 

Now I'm not to sure about this, barely did any research on this cold shower theory but why not give a go? 
Maybe you guys should as well! :kiwi-fruit:


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

It's 21 degrees F here. Don't need cold showers.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I dont do no steeken cold chowers.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How is this? Going to college living in my car. (old 69 dodge) Jump in the brook to get wet, lather up, then jump back in. Did this until ice made things difficult. I'd imagine hunters, trappers and, most indians did something similar before me.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I dont do no steeken cold chowers.


Don't imagine you get snow often either? Was your way once, and folks were baffled that snow/ice was slippery, never seen so many drivers in distress.

Seriously, you need to bathe and in the winter up north it creates problems with cleaning up. That's why we all have woodstoves and cords of wood piled up.

Best MT


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> It's 21 degrees F here. Don't need cold showers.


Ouch. I barely get anything below 30 degrees F here.


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> How is this? Going to college living in my car. (old 69 dodge) Jump in the brook to get wet, lather up, then jump back in. Did this until ice made things difficult. I'd imagine hunters, trappers and, most indians did something similar before me.


Doesn't sound bad, going for a bath I think is better then showers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is why I have a 80 Gallon hot water heater. My body gets plenty of stress other ways.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You really need to try Russian banya 

http://masterrussian.com/russianculture/banya.htm


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

When in the U.S. Army and out in the field I took allot of showers when it started raining hard. Does that count?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Traditional American Indian style is wonderful. I have done this the traditional way, homebuilt sauna (wikiup), natural materials , out in the woods, all homegrown.

Some thoughts on this:

The Native American Sweatlodge, A Spiritual Tradition


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

When taking a break hiking the high country during summer, I soak my Tee shirt in a stream (glacial run off) and put it back on. I know it sounds kind of weird, yet so refreshing.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I heard on the radio the other day... 5 minutes of exercise wakes you up faster then a shower


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I heard on the radio the other day... 5 minutes of exercise wakes you up faster then a shower


Three dogs wanting to "go out" works just fine for me.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I went 22 days in the field without one. We smelled just fine.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I went 22 days in the field without one. We smelled just fine.


There is a point where you reach maximum stink. I think it happens after about 10 days of 110 - 126 degree weather. Of course you never really smell yourself until you shower and then pick up your old uniform


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Have'nt needed a cold shower since I got married


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Only needed a cold shower after I got married and had 4 kids.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Only needed a cold shower after I got married and had 4 kids.


I feel your pain.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

On one of my canoe trips I took a bath in the stream that was being fed by a spring stream. The water was 43*F. It hurt. I was only standing about thigh deep in the water and my leg muscles wanted to collapse. Luke warm showers when it is hot out are okay. Cold? Foolish.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll pass and stick with my regular showers.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James Bond is known to do this.
At least when Connery played him, he'd take "Scottish showers".
Start hot, clean off, switch to sudden cold.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I thought this thread was going to be about something else...carry on.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

While building a house on the south shore of lake Superior in Wisconsin we did our daily bathing in Lake Superior. The average annual water temperature of Lake Superior is 40º F.


Brrr my heart was in much better shape in those days it would prolly suddenly stop now! Ahh to be young again!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

After a Sauna,a cold bucket of water on a cold day then back in the Sauna is very refreshing.don't gotta run a mile to Superior too far.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

…or Jump in the snow.. Sibirian-style


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> After a Sauna,a cold bucket of water on a cold day then back in the Sauna is very refreshing.don't gotta run a mile to Superior too far.


Those crazy assed finlanders up there would do just that.Or run out of the sauna butt neekid and jump in the snow. I cant stand the heat of a sauna but they loved them. They never got sick either.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> &#8230;or Jump in the snow.. Sibirian-style


Done that ONCE!.I will pass on that now at my advanced age.

I am a big fat ****,but I love a sauna!...couple a shots (or more) of ice cold vodka and I am so goood to go!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We have a hot tub out in the back but all the snow melted lol


----------

